# Puppy time again!



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Gracie decided to go into labor the day of my surgery. My husband had to be mid-wife this time. He delivered five healthy puppies. Three boys and two girls. It was Fat Tuesday so we went with a Mardi Gras theme.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are the girls. Brigitte' and Madeline.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are the boys. Reme', Olivier and Sebastian.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Jennifer, they are adorable. How are you doing after the surgery?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm doing great Leeann. Thanks for asking. Maggie and I start obedience training Wednesday morning. We are going to follow in your and Riley's footsteps in aglity one day.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They are precious. All black little babies?
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're so cute. I love their little colored tags. Your husband must be tired after his midwifery. Take care of you and watch those cuties turn into little four legged people. Sending hugs for them from about to be snowy (tomorrow) New York.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Big congrats, and I hope Mamma is doing well.
They are wonderful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're just beautiful! Hope you're feeling well too. Your DH will be exhausted after taking care of all of you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! It looks like they are all solid black? What a nice color!

Hope you recover fast from your surgery, Gracie from her delivery, and your husband from his mid-wifery!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats Jennifer........ the black fur-babies are adorable:hug::hug:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> They are precious. All black little babies?
> Carole


Yes, all black. I knew Cooper's genes had a lot of black dogs in them but come on! I always love a litter with lots of color.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations! I have never seen so many puppies look exactly alike. Can you tell them apart with the ribbons?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Jennifer and wishing you a quick recovery!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're so cute. Congratulations. My favorite color puppies. Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jennifer, they're beautiful. I had an all black poodle when I was a kid, but never really liked all black dogs. Thanks to the forum and all these gorgeous black puppies, I have grown very fond of that color dog.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww, congrats they are adorable!
My first litter was 5 all blacks, 3 boys and two girls! I did colored ribbons too, but once they got to be a few weeks old, I could easily tell them apart-
It will be fun to watch them grow!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats  And I hope you get well soon and are covered in puppy kisses.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm learning them all now. Some have white on certain toes so that is how I can tell. Maggie's last litter had four blacks so she taught me how to be real attentive to the details. It was good practice for these guys!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations Jennifer - they are absolutely gorgeous little babies!! How cute!
Glad to hear that you are feeling much better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

look at those raven haired beauties!!! can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congraulations! They are gorgeous. Wishing you a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jennifer, congragulations! They are adorable. I love little black Hav's!!!Hope you recover quickly
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay!!! I love having new puppies to watch grow. Congratulations, Jennifer....they are beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Jennifer!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! Good luck telling them apart later, LOL! I'm sure it'll get easier as they develop more.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats and get well soon!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations! What a beautiful litter!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh so pretty! It will be fun watching your babies grow up!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats jennifer they are beautiful.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Adorable, I LOVE the Mardi Gras theme!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are beautiful, Jennifer! Congratulations! I hope you feel better very soon, though if you're starting Obed. soon... my gosh, you are one brave woman! ((hugs)) Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the good vibes. I am feeling pretty well, almost too well. I try to jump into things too fast. I just heard back from my doctor. Everything was cancer free but there were changes taking place in my uterus that could have developed into cancer. He said I am the one of two patients Tamoxifen has done this too. I was real lucky for pushing the issue of having the surgery done!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jen - Congrats on the puppies AND most importantly your clean bill of health! Just have fun watching the puppies grow and REST! 

PS - they ARE adorable!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Jennifer,

Glad to here you are feeling so well. Try not to over do(I know easier said than done).

Fantastic news on the cancer free diagnosis. Funny, I too was having uterine changes after only being on tamoxifen about 6 mos and really pushed for the hysterectomy as well.

Hopefully this is your last "speed bump" and days are happy and heathy from here on out.

Oh and btw the puppies are darling!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your health and on the beautiful doggies!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Everything was cancer free but there were changes taking place in my uterus that could have developed into cancer. He said I am the one of two patients Tamoxifen has done this too. I was real lucky for pushing the issue of having the surgery done!


Jennifer,
Do you mean that the Tamoxifen seems to have promoted cancer in the uterus for two of you?

I'm so glad for you that you are recovering quickly, and that the results of your surgery have been so good!


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jennifer, glad to hear you are doing so well after surgery. Gracie's little ones are adorable. Half brother Bogey can't wait to meet them all. 

Looking forward to seeing you in a couple weeks. Bogey gets his 3rd round of shots 2 weeks from this past Saturday.

Take care, and don't do too much. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Seeing Asta was black and the two I have now are black - I just love them .. Ahnold has a little silver now . 
My first one was to be a chocolate but once I saw Asta ( Black with white on his front paws) I was smitten .. 
Welcome little guys and give them a cuddle from us . Congratulations !!
Great job Dad and I hope you recover soon ..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Thanks everyone for the good vibes. I am feeling pretty well, almost too well. I try to jump into things too fast. I just heard back from my doctor. Everything was cancer free but there were changes taking place in my uterus that could have developed into cancer. He said I am the one of two patients Tamoxifen has done this too. I was real lucky for pushing the issue of having the surgery done!


Wahoooo :whoo:Wonderful news Jennifer!!! Now don't over do it, make sure you are resting at least a little.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Jennifer, the puppies are so cute!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The puppies are adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Jennifer,
> Do you mean that the Tamoxifen seems to have promoted cancer in the uterus for two of you?
> 
> I'm so glad for you that you are recovering quickly, and that the results of your surgery have been so good!


Yes, isn't it crazy. As far as breast Cancer treatment goes, the chemo drugs they give us to combat the cancer can actually cause a secondary cancer. The doctor outweighs that risk against what you are facing at the time. That is why they do all kinds of risk assesment on the tumor. To see if the risk of treatment is worth it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Jennifer. 
Yes, I know about the possibility of chemo's causing secondary cancers, but had not heard about that particular possible association. I'm glad to be aware of it. 

So glad you seem to be doing well!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Jennifer, I am sooooo glad to hear you are doing well, and I wish you a speedy recovery!!! Dont hesitate to let me know if you need help with anything!*cough*puppy baths*cough* Im always ready and willing to help out!!!(especually with puppies!!!!!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you're feeling well Jennifer, try to take it easy. Hard to do I know! How wonderful that you have all the puppies for loving while you recover!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope you are all doing well and coming along nicely.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is an update.... They are growing so fast. They are now walking, barking and starting to play. They are great puppies!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are a few candid shots. My daughter Kaylee is a great helper. She loves having puppies!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww, they are darling, (your daughter, too!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful sweet little puppies...and cute daughter too.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what sweet faces, love them all!:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Jennifer, they are so adorable!! So what is the difference betwen then all?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are all so cute. I would have a hard time telling them apart right now. I hope you are taking care of yourself and resting....with lots of puppy lickies.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

They are adorable! How on earth do you tell them apart?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

It didn't look like they had any colored collars. Do they have unique white markings anywhere to tell them apart? I could easily tell our black kittens apart, but no one else could!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Does the black color in puppies tend to stay black? Just curious...


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Oh my gosh, Jennifer, they are so adorable!! So what is the difference betwen then all?


I can tell by knowing who has certain white toes, the size of the puppy and sex. After studying them for a few days after coming home, I can pick one up and know who they are. Reme' is the only one who has white on his front left paw. Brigitte' has a little white on her chest with a little white on the back toes. Olivier looks a lot like Reme' but without the white on the front paw. Sebastian is the biggest so he is real noticeable. Madeline has more white on her left rear foot than her right. It is all in the details that's all.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Does the black color in puppies tend to stay black? Just curious...


Not always. The grandmother of this litter is a bluish color. Cooper is turning a dark grey color. So we know that these puppies have the silvering gene. They may stay black but most likely will silver out as they get older.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of your comments. It is a very nice litter so far and I love showing them off to the world.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Jennifer they are getting so big already. they are adorable.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Cant wait to come over in a couple of weeks and snuggle with them.....oh I will be in puppy heaven....I need to find a nice big bag to bring my clothes and well you all no the rest!!!! Jennifer cant wait to see ya!!! We will have fun....dont forget my breakest in bed when I wake up!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So Adorable ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Megan, are you preparing to make another big announcement??  

Jennifer, they are so sweet! I can't wait to see them get older and be able to notice the differences myself. You are lucky to have such an adorable helper.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You're a lucky woman to have such a beautiful daughter AND a litter of extremely cute puppies. Can I send Piper to you for a week or so? She would be in HEAVEN playing with a litter of puppies.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jennifer, your litter is beautiful! There's nothing like puppies to help speed a recovery. Hope you are 100% soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are so cute, though I don't think I'd be able to tell them all apart!


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great to see them all doing well Jennifer, and great to see you seem to be doing well also.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a group picture taken two days ago. Their personalities are now coming out and the fun is starting to begin.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How do you tell them apart? We have cute, handsome, beautiful, precious and cute again, gorgeous all wrapped into one litter of puppies. I cannot get MHS 3 times over, right????? Precious litter of pups.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sweet little basket of ravenhaired havs. so cute.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jennifer, they are so cute in that little basket. I love dark Hav's, and I wonder how you tell them apart as well.

Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just giggled out loud at that picture in the basket! Too cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I told DH that's what I want for Mother's Day! The whole basket full!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Sharlene. The one in the middle is Sebastian. He is going to be a black brindle. I can already see the brown throughout his coat. He is also the largest puppy. Has been all along. His head was stuck when he was born. Reme' has the only white on his one front paw. Olivier is my little man. Brigitte' has hardly any white on her back toes. Madeline has a lot of white on her back toes. So, from a distance you can't tell them apart right away but up close you can.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I just giggled out loud at that picture in the basket! Too cute.


It was easy to take that picture. Give them a few weeks and it is hard to get them still enough to take pictures. They are moving downstairs today. Last night at 2:30 in the morning, they decided to play. The puppy barks continued for a half an hour. My husband was not too happy since he has to wake at 5 am to go to the track to train the thoroughbreds.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

What cuties!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Jennifer, I'm not sure I can trust you about how easy it is to tell these little cuties apart. Seems I'm going to have to get over there and see for myself. :suspicious: I'll make sure to pack an extra bag for my return trip. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a basket full of goodies you have Jennifer! :kiss:

They are cute as buttons!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OH, those are some good looking pups!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Marj,

You are always welcome at my house. But, we do random bag searches before guests leave.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Marj,
> 
> You are always welcome at my house. But, we do random bag searches before guests leave.


That was cute. (Jackets with large pockets people).


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jennifer, you can just get ready to send Sebastian home with me. They were born around Mardi Gras and have Cajun names, right? It must be destiny for me to have one.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jennifer, thank you for preparing my Easter basket a little early . . .


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are adorable. I can't wait to see the changes from here on....so keep that camera handy, please!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If I cant have "chocolate" in my Easter BAsket - I want this basket Jennifer!!


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

That picture is great! I love black havs!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So gorgeous. Thanks for the pictures. I love them all. I'm partial to black havs.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Adorable!! Remind me of Casey [Kim's dog]. They look really soft.

eace:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They are all getting so big with their personalities emerging. Sebastian is going to be a black brindle. You can see the tan coming out especially on his face. Here are some updated pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are individual shots.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww...so cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Picture #3 just cracks me up...what a clown !!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, I don't even know why I open these type of threads! I turn green with envy...

Puppy breath...hmmm I could snuggle with them for hours!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute!!!


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking great Jennifer!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I still want Sebastian


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Not always. The grandmother of this litter is a bluish color. Cooper is turning a dark grey color. So we know that these puppies have the silvering gene. They may stay black but most likely will silver out as they get older.


I'm just seeing this thread. I hope you're feeling ok Jennifer. Sounds like you're staying on top of things.
Grandma is _stunning_ and is in the book Cold Moon by Jeffery Deaver except he made Jackson a male  I guess the name threw him off. Wouldn't it be neat if some of the puppies looked just like her? They just might


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm just seeing this thread. I hope you're feeling ok Jennifer. Sounds like you're staying on top of things.
> Grandma is _stunning_ and is in the book Cold Moon by Jeffery Deaver except he made Jackson a male  I guess the name threw him off. Wouldn't it be neat if some of the puppies looked just like her? They just might


I am thinking that sebastian just might. He is already turning color so I know he is a black brindle. I have always felt like Jackson is a very elegant dog that is why I wanted a male from her. Cooper is throwing very nice puppies. Probably better than himself.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are so beautiful, and that #3 is a character! I loved all the pics!
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Jennifer, they are growing quickly! Love the pics of all the pups with the adults in the house. They must keep you hopping! Black brindle sounds beautiful. 

Hey Megan, you want me to pick you up on the way to Jennifer's? You know... so we can "help" her out. :biggrin1:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness. How could you pick just one.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I had posted pictures of the puppies right before the forum went down so I guess they were lost.... Here are the nine week pictures.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are the Baer testing pictures. I now need a hearing test after the four hour round trip with all of them.....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness where did the time go? They are adorable Jennifer.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute pictures! I especially like the testing ones. The pups look so cute all wired up.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What adorable puppies Jennifer..... love them all:hug:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a pretty litter.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. They are all so friendly and smart. We are already working on housebreaking and it is going pretty well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness Jennifer they are sweet! This is such a cute time with puppies I think. They are all fluffy and acting silly! All are beautiful,so shiny and black...but I like the face on the 3rd one before the hearing tests.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG. They're so cute and getting so big. They'll be leaving you soon. Must be bitter sweet.


----------

